# Senior Ladies Here Who Color Their Hair, What Product Do You Use?



## SeaBreeze

I've been playing with color, highlighting and tinting since I was a teen, starting with lemon juice and sunshine.  Now that I've gone gray, things haven't changed much, I still color my hair.  It's a pain to do it once a month to keep up with the root growth, but I do it at home and use a more natural product.  I told my husband to give me the 'go-ahead' when I can go naturally gray, just playfully though.  He likes my reddish color and has for the past 30 years or so, and I really am comfortable with it too.

  My mother didn't stop coloring her hair until she was no longer healthy enough to do so in her 70s.  I haven't gotten to that point yet, but I don't like all the chemicals they use in many dyes, or at most of the salons out there.  I was using typical drug store brands, but now I only use this from the health/natural food store.

For all the ladies here who use coloring, what product and color do you use?


----------



## Ken N Tx

My wife once asked me if I would still love her when she becomes old and gray!! I replied that we made it through the other colors!! 
The swelling went down in about 3 days!!...


----------



## Karen99

This is is it..Olia by Garnier..med. brown.  I'm a natural brunette going gray.  my mom still goes to the beauty shop weekly for everything known to man..haha.. I told her when the day comes she can't make the appointment I'll know she's dead . This is an old joke between us.


----------



## Bluecheese50

At 66 I have most of my natural hair colouring still, but certainly won't dye my hair when I go grey/white.  Some years ago I had a bet with my kids that if I dyed my hair purple their father wouldn't notice. I used a wash in, wash out dye, and waited for the reaction when he came in from work. He didn't say anything for about an hour then he looked at me, and said, "There is something different about you, but I can't work out what!"


----------



## clover

My dyeing days are over because being a natural auburn, once you have grey in your hair , it is very hard getting the right covering colour, as you never lose your natural colour pigment.

Believe me when I tell you... bright orange is not becoming on a Senior lady :concern:


----------



## tortiecat

Stopped using dyes and most makeup once I retired.  I use colour lip balms
and moisturizing creams as my apartment is very dry.


----------



## Bluecheese50

I rarely use make up as I dislike the feel of it on my face. I use a moisturiser though.


----------



## fureverywhere

I love Garnier, skin products, hair products, it's a great brand all around. L'Oreal too. Something that keeps ya from getting the scary Lucy look is using a few different shades. deeper on the underneath layer, medium in the middle and lighter highlights. You wear rubber gloves and clips and kind of paint it. I'm pale enough, gray hair and I would look like Joan Didion.


----------



## QuickSilver

I stopped coloring my hair 2 years ago.. I love my silver..  I keep it short in a modern style..  I will never color it again..  in fact.. I wish I had MORE silver.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife once asked me if I would still love her when she becomes old and gray!! I replied that we made it through the other colors!!
> The swelling went down in about 3 days!!...



:lol:


----------



## fureverywhere

For those who aren't readers...these are the looks I fear










Both very successful women, but aging wasn't kind to them.


----------



## Shalimar

Auburn hair does not turn grey but white. If I allowed it, I would have streaks of shiny platinum white hair. No thanks. I use Babylone by Preference. I probably will still have long wavy red hair, when I am ninety-two? Is that age-inappropriate? I 

certainly hope so! I was respectable for twenty years raising children, enough already! Lol. The only reason I am not enjoying 

the occasional hit of today's equivalent of purple microdot, or mescaline,  is the impurities would probably do me in.  Ah, aging bodies. Lol. Lord, I haven't had that stuff  since my twenties. We seem to have quite a few redheads on sf. Cool. Blondes have more fun? Don't you believe it!


----------



## Shalimar

I recognise Lucy, but who is the other lady Fur? It appears to me, Lucy may have had a stroke?


----------



## fureverywhere

I think it's about lightening it up every few years. Way deep color over fifty or sixty looks overdone. It was fun though at my last job. Casual dress and a big mix of ages. Especially employees from the urban areas enjoyed wigs and weaves with bright hues. A few times for fun I wove subtle crimson or purple highlights into a ponytail, actually got compliments.


----------



## Cookie

When I was younger I used henna with pretty good results -- I'm pretty happy with my natural platinum hair now and feel no need to color.  

And its so true, fun does not depend on hair color, drugs, booze or shooze --- lol


----------



## Shalimar

Hmmm. Not sure about the shooze Cookie. Lol.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I "condition" my hair with this every month.








I have been red several times as well, but since I am naturally a blonde (albeit a darker blonde now) I like sticking to blonde.


----------



## jujube

I colored my hair for years but gave up a couple of years ago and let the grey/silver grow out.  I'm about half black/half silver now and it's evenly distributed except for the nape of my neck that's still completely dark for some reason.  Why there?


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube, my mother had dark hair at the back until she died, at almost ninety four.


----------



## Cookie

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. Not sure about the shooze Cookie. Lol.



Sorry Shali, I calls em as I see em.  But I do see your point, can't go hiking up the mountain without some good booties.


----------



## Shalimar

Yep, yer right Cookie. I'll get right on it. Ordering some waterproof hot pink flowered Doc martens ASAP! Lotsa hills around here, mountains too. Must look stylish when I pass out from exhaustion.


----------



## Cookie

I hear ya.  If you get lost, at least they'll be able to identify you by your footwear. To avoid dropping like a fly, bring along some raisins, good iron will get you back home. My own bright blue/purple hikers always get a good response, if not a raised eyebrow or two.


----------



## Shalimar

Raisins? Ok, but what about a thermos of rum toddy? At least then I would be warm. Could sing songs from The Sound Of Music. Refuse to wear a dirndl.  Love your hikers, got pics?


----------



## Cookie

Oh yeah, great fun - red hair, rum toddy, and singing while spinning around and around and around.


----------



## QuickSilver

jujube said:


> I colored my hair for years but gave up a couple of years ago and let the grey/silver grow out.  I'm about half black/half silver now and it's evenly distributed except for the nape of my neck that's still completely dark for some reason.  Why there?



Who knows.... I'm all silver in front.. and dark brown in the back.  People have asked me is I have put that silver in purposely ..  nope..  that's how nature decided it should be.


----------



## Karen99

I just do the roots which is quick and easy...the ends grab the color.  I got a cosmetology license for fun..passed the state boards and everything in my 20's but failed to enjoy working in a beauty shop.  It was helpful for my own needs and I only go to a shop for a trim.

The advice we were given about older ladies was go a shade or two lighter as you age..intense color is aging.  The thing with makeup is less is more...but at least wear a little lipstick and keep your brows nice.  Another thing is get your hair cut to flatter your face shape.  I have an aunt who is 88 years old and has gone gray but she uses a rinse and she looks beautiful, seriously. You'd never guess she was that old...great skin too and a killer smile.  I think women want to wear the same style from their youth sometimes but as you get older an updated or modified style can make a huge difference.


I use Benefit and Clinique cosmetics...as they don't break me out in allergy bumps.. I really have to be careful even with more high end makeup..I tried a new product a few months ago and my eyes nearly swelled shut.. I use an eyelash curler but cannot stand mascara anymore...my eyes are just too sensitive.


----------



## fureverywhere

Another thing to be careful about. If your eyes don't work so good anymore and you attempt eye makeup. Put it on and blend, blend , blend then put on your spectacles and take a good look. I've seen so many women of a certain age who have attempted liner. The effect is clear lines cartoony around where they couldn't see. Joan Jett still looks sexy with raccoon eyes but it takes some doing. Real nice at 58!!!!!


----------



## Karen99

fureverywhere said:


> Another thing to be careful about. If your eyes don't work so good anymore and you attempt eye makeup. Put it on and blend, blend , blend then put on your spectacles and take a good look. I've seen so many women of a certain age who have attempted liner. The effect is clear lines cartoony around where they couldn't see. Joan Jett still looks sexy with raccoon eyes but it takes some doing. Real nice at 58!!!!!



She does look amazing...good advice fur, and also DO use a mirror with good light and magnification..I like natural light when possible..omg..what looks good in the bathroom mirror may look sooo different in natural light.


----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife once asked me if I would still love her when she becomes old and gray!! I replied that we made it through the other colors!!
> The swelling went down in about 3 days!!...


Lol Ken!


----------



## RadishRose

Karen99 you are so right about gray hair to go lighter! Not only is dark hair harsh on an aging face but you can get a bit more time between blonde root touchups. 

What I'd like to know is: where the heck did our eyebrows go?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

RadishRose said:


> What I'd like to know is: where the heck did our eyebrows go?



Went to a memorial service for a high school friend a few weeks ago and "the girls" and I were discussing this very thing! None of us have much in the way of eyebrows anymore! One gal gets hers dyed. I use a mascara-like product to darken mine-although my eyeglass frames pretty much cover them anyway...


----------



## fureverywhere

My eyebrows are almost clear blonde...I have always looked for ways to find them. The best thing I came across recently. I think it's Maybelline. A brow kit...it comes with a two sided brush. The first coat is a lightly colored wax that grooms things. Then a powder that sets the color. Then there is a highlighter for your brow bone. Also a brush wand to blend. Beautiful results and easy to use.


----------



## Karen99

fureverywhere said:


> My eyebrows are almost clear blonde...I have always looked for ways to find them. The best thing I came across recently. I think it's Maybelline. A brow kit...it comes with a two sided brush. The first coat is a lightly colored wax that grooms things. Then a powder that sets the color. Then there is a highlighter for your brow bone. Also a brush wand to blend. Beautiful results and easy to use.



That looks like a very cool kit..I've been using the Benefit ..called "BrownZings" for a few years..has the wax, tweezers, and powder.  I have pretty decent brows so mostly I use the powder..but the wax is great for adding thickness.  I will try Maybelline kit next time...so much more reasonable..long as it passes my allergy test.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife once asked me if I would still love her when she becomes old and gray!! I replied that we made it through the other colors!!
> The swelling went down in about 3 days!!...



I made the joke, but I really love her hair the way it is!!
.


----------



## Shalimar

I can see why Ken. It is beautiful and luxuriant.


----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


> I made the joke, but I really love her hair the way it is!!
> .


 wow, she is beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks for the eyebrow tips ladies!


----------



## Ken N Tx

RadishRose said:


> wow, she is beautiful!


----------



## Butterfly

I gave up coloring years ago.  I actually think my mixed grey looks pretty good on me --my natural hair color is really too dark for my skin tone so I lightened it for years.  Now I just let mother nature take care of it for me.


----------



## debbie in seattle

My brown hair started going grey when I was in my late 20's.    Colored it myself for years, now I have the full meal deal, color and heavy highlights every three to four months and one all over color job in between.   My older sister doesn't color her hair and I swear she looks 10 years older than she really is.   I've asked my hair gals when one is too old to color ones hair and they've both told me it's a personal choice, older women should never have dark colors though, softer shades are good


----------



## Ruthanne

I used different products to color my hair.  I was using Loreal Platinum color but one day I couldn't get the powder in the developing solution and used it anyway and it ruined my hair.  Then I went to Olia because it is powered with oils and the color came out bad.  So then I went to Nice n Easy with the 3 shade colors.  Decided to used Loreal Excellence the next time.  Haven't used it yet.  It's sitting on the bathroom sink waiting for me!  I color my hair what my natural color was most of my life, a real light blonde.  At about 35 it turned dark blonde or light brown.  I didn't like how it looked so after awhile I decided to color it blonde and it makes me feel better to have it still blonde.


----------



## fureverywhere

I knew this lady in my church when I was a kid. She had to be older than G-d. But black hair with a grey stripe down the middle.




Not a good look in so many ways


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mrs. R, before I switched to the more natural product, I really liked using Garnier Nutrisse, I think it was True Red/Pomegranate.  That coloring makes your hair feel so good afterwards.


----------



## Victor

Curious-- changing hair from dark to blonde is so common and has been as long as I
remember. Know any women (not celebrities) who changed their natural blond hair to brunette?


----------



## Keesha

Victor said:


> Curious-- changing hair from dark to blonde is so common and has been as long as I
> remember. Know any women (not celebrities) who changed their natural blond hair to brunette?


Yes I have. It doesn’t seem to happen often but it does happen. Some blondes dye their hair because they hate the ‘dumb blonde’ association .


----------



## Victor

I guess I should ask my hair dresser. Did they tell you that's the reason
they dyed their hair?  A dumb reason! Does anyone think blondes are
less smart?


----------



## Keesha

Victor said:


> I guess I should ask my hair dresser. Did they tell you that's the reason
> they dyed their hair?  A dumb reason! Does anyone think blondes are
> less smart?


Yes they told me and from your response I can understand why.  Lol 
I know my blonde friends get the stereotypical  blonde jokes occasionally so perhaps it might threaten those who lack confidence in their intelligence.
I don’t know.
I’m not  blonde


----------



## Denise1952

I've only done a weave, and that was recently.  I don't have much grey, but wish I had more.  Seems I always want what I "don't" have   I loved the weave though, she just used bleach alone, and it turned out so fun!!  You can't see from my pic, but it is about halfway grown out now. She did and good job because it doesn't show a distinct "line" I expected.

I was just thinking about it again this a.m. and would like to get another weave done now, but like keeping my hair longer as it's just, plain simpler for me


----------



## AnnieA

I use a demi-permanent salon grade color (Redken Shades EQ cream) and mix three colors.   As a formerly natural red-head who started silvering at 16, I got so frustrated through the years with professional colorists who couldn't get coppery red right.  Then I realized that with minors in chemistry and art, I could figure out how to get exactly what I wanted.  Took a few test swatches to get it. I feel stupid that it took so long for me to try!


----------



## MeAgain

QuickSilver said:


> Who knows.... I'm all silver in front.. and dark brown in the back.  People have asked me is I have put that silver in purposely ..  nope..  that's how nature decided it should be.



I like makeup and would color my hair if it was grey. But I am lucky enough to have a nice shade of silver which everyone thinks I color it.
Till 2 weeks ago i had long hair to my waste and hubby told me it was beautiful hair which is why I kept it long but women my age do not look good with long hair. So I cut it to my shoulders.
   Nature also says no more mouth full of ' NATURAL' teeth but I go to the dentist and do have a couple crowns.
   Sometimes 'natural' is not our friend. I won't ever be pretty again but I do want to be as presentable as possible.
She is 76 and I like to watch her put on makeup and hear her chats. Skip thru video if you like.


----------



## Victor

Then there are young women who dye their hair grey . I hate it.


----------



## JustBonee

Victor said:


> Then there are young women who dye their hair grey . I hate it.



I so agree.. It seems to be the latest fad.   Apparently they are getting tired of pink and purple.


----------



## Doomp

I always go to a salon. The colorist knows exactly what she's doing, how to get the exact color I want without damaging my hair or making it too red. When I was getting blonde highlights she used a blue dye. I asked her why, and she said "Because otherwise your hair would go bright orange. I need to neutralize it with a contrasting color." I wouldn't have known that.


----------



## Keesha

MeAgain said:


> I like makeup and would color my hair if it was grey. But I am lucky enough to have a nice shade of silver which everyone thinks I color it.
> Till 2 weeks ago i had long hair to my waste and hubby told me it was beautiful hair which is why I kept it long but women my age do not look good with long hair. So I cut it to my shoulders.


So you had long waist length silver hair which your husband told you was beautiful so you cut it because you figured that women your age shouldn’t have long hair? 
Oh! There are many classy updos for long hair that are very age appropriate for seniors.


----------

